# What is currently required? Education or an expensive langar



## Dayalkaurkhalsa (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## swarn bains (Sep 4, 2021)

ਵਿਦਿਆ


----------



## ravinderpalsingh (Sep 6, 2021)

Both are important one cannot help himself or this society without education. And food is necessity of human being. No human can survive without food.
So both are equally important for mental as well as physical growth.

ਦੋਵੇਂ ਮਹੱਤਵਪੂਰਨ ਹਨ ਕੋਈ ਵੀ ਆਪਣੀ ਜਾਂ ਸਮਾਜ ਦੀ, ਸਿੱਖਿਆ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾਂ ਮਦਦ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰ ਸਕਦਾ. ਅਤੇ ਭੋਜਨ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਰੂਰਤ ਹੈ. ਕੋਈ ਵੀ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਭੋਜਨ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾਂ ਜਿਉਂਦਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿ ਸਕਦਾ.
ਇਸ ਲਈ ਦੋਵੇਂ ਮਾਨਸਿਕ ਅਤੇ ਸਰੀਰਕ ਵਿਕਾਸ ਲਈ ਬਰਾਬਰ ਮਹੱਤਵਪੂਰਨ ਹਨ.


----------



## Ram_Muni (Oct 1, 2021)

since the beginning of time, there has been educated people and there has been uneducated people. One study from Harvard shows the overall life expectancy of an educated person is 5-6 years longer than an uneducated person. on the other hand, since the beginning of time starvation and malnutrition has killed more people than any plague. You don't need a study to know the life expectancy of those who are in danger of starveling is far less than one who is well fed. Realistically speaking, both are necessary and it should not be an "either or" thing.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Oct 5, 2021)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Though Education is a important and vital to human Mind Development, but what to seek, as perspective of Spiritual Education.

Education of outer world is greatly promoted especially subjects of science, engineering and medical with great importance.

But is that all, or life needs more apart from formal education.

whether humans are uneducated or highly formally educated, each one through many lives they have to deal with E Motions, and human spirit.

So to complete the Education one needs to be aware of own self which is Spiritual Education, and the latest scrib of inner awareness is Guru Granth Sahib.

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## swarn bains (Oct 17, 2021)

The langar was started by guru sahib for those people who come to visit from far away, those who are poor and unable to get food and those who work there. now a days particularly in Delhi those who come to eat free langar are those who work and earn living. majority of them are those people, but there are a few poor people also who do come and eat and they deserve it. all those who earn living and come and eat at gurdwaras in Delhi come back to kill sikhs and burn gurdwaras. They do not even come to matha teken in front of SGGS. they just come straight to langar eat and go. Is it justifying ( NO). it should be stopped for that kind of people. There should be a system set . there should be sewadars standing by the side of Sggs with tickets or stamps. Those bow down in front of sggs they should be3 given tickets and then when they go to langar hall they should be served. those who come straight to langar hall just to eat and with out stamp should not be served. they should be stopped at the entrance. It is better to spend such money for education. thank u all


----------



## izakkimsey (Aug 22, 2022)

ravinderpalsingh, I agree with you. It’s a pity that we hear such a question today.


----------



## izakkimsey (Aug 23, 2022)

izakkimsey said:


> ravinderpalsingh, I agree with you. It’s a pity that we hear such a question today.


Many countries are starving, and I think we should do everything to get rid of this “illness.” As for education, it’s necessary. We should learn something to earn money to survive. We live in the era when specialists run the world, not generalists. That’s why good education is required. Personally, I’m a filmmaker. I studied at the best cinematography school in Europe. So, I’m a specialist, and I try to make a contribution to society every day. I’m striving for equality in the world. That’s my main goal in life.


----------

